# Aqua Clear 70



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

hey guys,

apparently you guys think the internal filters are crap so I think im gonna bring mine back...

My mom has an Aqua clear 70 filter on her 55 gal. It has a LOt more filter media then the internal thats for sure.

what do you guys think about it? and could you name me a few filters to check out if you dont like that one? I spent like 79.99 on the fluval so thats around my price range. remember the HST as well so I paid like 90 bucks which im gonna get back.

please help me. Ive already started the cycle and now im gonna lose time because im getting a new filter.

whats a good 90 dollar filter for a 55 gallon with 5 pygos?


----------



## ibcd (Jan 8, 2011)

I like ac110. I got some new off ebay 65$shipd.imo you gona need more than 1 ac70 on a 55


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

ibcd said:


> I like ac110. I got some new off ebay 65$shipd.imo you gona need more than 1 ac70 on a 55


I just got the 110 on hold till tomorrow WHOOOO HOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!

so, ill have that AND a 20-40 power filter. do you think thats enough??


----------



## ibcd (Jan 8, 2011)

I think that be good on a55 wait till u see how much water that sucker will move 500gph. Good bio,reusable sponges it'll save you$ in the long run. You can geta bag of amonia chips since the tank is still cyclin ifu want, but if you use the bigass bag of charcoal make sure you rinse it well.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

ibcd said:


> I think that be good on a55 wait till u see how much water that sucker will move 500gph. Good bio,reusable sponges it'll save you$ in the long run. You can geta bag of amonia chips since the tank is still cyclin ifu want, but if you use the bigass bag of charcoal make sure you rinse it well.


in tap water or aquarium water the first time?

and would they sell ammonia chips at petsmart?

I guess ill ask them.

also, would I NEED to use an additional filter with the 500?

I do have a powerfilter for a 20-40gal, but its so powerful.

what do you think?


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Glad to see you decided to return your fluval and go with the AC110. You should good for a while now, it will still be ideal to add a canister filter down the road though.


----------



## ibcd (Jan 8, 2011)

I rinsed my charcoal in tap water there's no bio init yet anyway it'll turn your hands&sink black lol u don't want that in your tank. Ac has amonia bags rite by filters you'll see em. You mite run that instead of coal? On my 75 I have a rena xp2 (came with tank) loaded with bio also


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

amazonjungle said:


> I think that be good on a55 wait till u see how much water that sucker will move 500gph. Good bio,reusable sponges it'll save you$ in the long run. You can geta bag of amonia chips since the tank is still cyclin ifu want, but if you use the bigass bag of charcoal make sure you rinse it well.


in tap water or aquarium water the first time?

and would they sell ammonia chips at petsmart?

I guess ill ask them.

also, would I NEED to use an additional filter with the 500?

I do have a powerfilter for a 20-40gal, but its so powerful.

what do you think?
[/quote]

Piranhas are messy eaters so they need great filtration to handle a huge bioload... AC110s are great (i have them in all my tanks for "mechanical" filtration) though IMO you need a Sump or a good Canister for "biological" filtration... Save some money and get a good Fluval, Rena or Eheim Canister... and remember you will need a bigger tank sooner than you may think...


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

For just a little more you could have gotten an Eheim 2217.... that would be a bad ass filter for your tank...

I just picked up this for a 20G today:
http://www.amazon.com/AquaClear-70-Power-Filter-Listed/dp/B000260FUW

I removed the carbon and stocked with extra bio-media... this thing is little, but it looks very effective because it uses bio media instead of cartridges... Finally aquaclear realized that cartridges were a waste of time and money.

Not sure if the 110 has that capability, but this seems like their new line of filters... (they have one that's bigger, I believe the 70).


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> For just a little more you could have gotten an Eheim 2217.... that would be a bad ass filter for your tank...
> 
> I just picked up this for a 20G today:
> http://www.amazon.com/AquaClear-70-Power-Filter-Listed/dp/B000260FUW
> ...


no dude. I have the 70 in a tank upstairs. its a 300gph

the 110 is a 500.

I power a tetra 20-40 powerfilter as ive been saying. its a cartridge filter. I was thinking of putting that in with my Aqua clear 110 when I get it tomorrow


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

You need at least a 90g tank for 3 Reds for life... The 55g should work for a long while but not forever...


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

amazonjungle said:


> For just a little more you could have gotten an Eheim 2217.... that would be a bad ass filter for your tank...
> 
> I just picked up this for a 20G today:
> http://www.amazon.com/AquaClear-70-Power-Filter-Listed/dp/B000260FUW
> ...


no dude. I have the 70 in a tank upstairs. its a 300gph

the 110 is a 500.

I power a tetra 20-40 powerfilter as ive been saying. its a cartridge filter. I was thinking of putting that in with my Aqua clear 110 when I get it tomorrow
[/quote]

Nice I just checked out the specs on the 110..looks cool. Whenever I have to get a bigger filter, I just go canister... I only use HOB's on my 20G or smaller tanks...


----------



## ibcd (Jan 8, 2011)

I like both hob&cans. I like the cans4bio. I like ac for mech& surface aggitation& powerheads4current. Imo he's on the right track I'm sure he'll keep adding/upgrading as needed.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Yep sounds like he cares enough to try and find something that works for his Ps, which I agree he's on the right track.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

Smoke said:


> Yep sounds like he cares enough to try and find something that works for his Ps, which I agree he's on the right track.


I hope you're talking about me lol.

yeah I care so much about them Ive spent half a grand so far.

now excuse me while I bang my girlfriend.
LOL!!


----------



## ibcd (Jan 8, 2011)

Any updates? Didu pickup the ac yet? Just wonderin whatu think of it


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

I'm currently cycling my 35 gallon with an AC 110, like the others said piranha are messy, the more filtration the better


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I agree you should be able to get an ac10 new in your price range though you can get a good cannister for not too much more.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

ibcd said:


> I agree you should be able to get an ac10 new in your price range though you can get a good cannister for not too much more.


I grabbed the 110.

ill throw on another filter once I switch them over.

I also bought big als multi purpose bacteria to make the cycle go longer


----------



## ibcd (Jan 8, 2011)

Good to hear. Are you using both intake tubes hooked2gether?On mine I cut the cone off the inside tube


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

ibcd said:


> Good to hear. Are you using both intake tubes hooked2gether?On mine I cut the cone off the inside tube


wait what are you talking about?

how do I do it?

what are the benefits?


----------



## ibcd (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm talking about the intake tube that goes in the water that sucks water up to the filter. It came with2tubes that you can put 2gether to get it closer to the bottom of tank. I cut the slotted cone of the inside one left it on the exposed one. Don't know if it helps or not but to me it seems like it would suck better.


----------

